# Hip dysplasia in Pregnancy



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

I don't know of any of you have experience of hip dysplasia? I was born with it and have suffered ever since as it wasn't managed properly as a child. I was always told I'd have to have a c section when i have a baby so i've got used to that idea. My concerns now are the effects of my growing pelvis. 
I have been told worse case i could end up unable to walk in later pregnancy pretty scared about that to be honest. 

I have an appointment with my dr tomorrow to get the ball rolling with things so will raise my concerns with her and see what she says

Just wondered if anyone has any words of wisdom for me?

Anna x


----------



## candyfloss

Hi Anna,

I have hip dysplasia on both sides, which wasn't confirmed til I was 17 (they kept saying it was growing pains etc etc...). My hips have been worse during pregnancy than they have for years, BUT not as bad as I expected!

I have worked with midwives as an agency HCA and asked them about giving birth naturally with hip problems, and all of them said, if you can walk, you can push! I would like to avoid an epidural just because I don't want my legs to be put in a position my hips wouldn't like (and I wouldn't feel enough to be aware of this I think!) but apart from that, my midwife has been unconcerned throughout about my hips. I saw the physio at about 16 weeks who gave me some exercises which have helped and I definately recommend aquanatal classes!

So be prepared for them to ache more than normal, get stiff very quickly, but many people get problems with achey hips during pregnancy anyway!

Hope it all goes well for you

Kate (35+5)


----------



## aflight84

Thanks hun that's some good news for me. 
Mine dislocate at the slightest chance i think that's why my dr was always concerned but i will raise my concerns with midwife asap so at least they're aware!


----------



## Bangorbun

I have a similar issue. I was born with a dislocated hip which was fixed over a series of operations between age 1 and 6. The when I was 25 it was resurfaced. My husband and I are TTC and I also have been advised by my GP that I may have to be bed bound at the later stages of pregnancy and will have to have a caesarian. 
aflight84, how did you get on?


----------



## kelsey02

I was born with duel congenital hip dysplasia. I had them fixed as a young child and I have had a lot of hip pain being pregnant. However its not as painful as i thought i was going to be, i am 32 weeks and still trying to figure out if i should do c section or natural? any advise?


----------



## mommyof3co

I had it as a kid too, wasn't caught until I was 5 and one of them was corrected and the other left alone. I've had 3 kids, 2 vaginal and one emergency c-section but nothing to do with my hips. I'm pregnant again and will do vaginal again and I'm planning hip replacement right after the baby, my hips have really gone downhill over 3 pregnancies, I'm in loads of pain now


----------

